# My new adventure.



## Pappy (Feb 2, 2016)

Been looking for ways to bring in a little cash, so if you see me coming down the street, your business would be appreciated.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 2, 2016)

Whatcha selling?


----------



## Pappy (Feb 2, 2016)

Popcorn, Annie. It's a popcorn truck. Plain, salted, Carmel, cheese, and maybe a touch of vodka mixed in, if you're over 21.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 2, 2016)

Vodka? Did someone say "vodka"?

I'll take a dozen jumbo bags, please - and here, keep the change!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 2, 2016)

Sorry, my friend. Must be over 21. 
But, if you wait until I get my route done, we'll share a bag.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 2, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Sorry, my friend. Must be over 21.
> But, if you wait until I get my route done, we'll share a bag.



But ... but ... I have a note from my Mom!

"Pleeze giv Philip a duzzen big bags of vodke popcorn.

Signed,
Philip's Mom"


----------



## Falcon (Feb 2, 2016)

Nice rig Pappy.  Like the sign on top.


----------

